# New. Easy. chicken coop and run.



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

No more hawk attacks and much easier than digging post holes. The cattle pannels are cheap and easy. All is left is a little paint and some roosts.


----------



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

Just wanna note the cattle panel frame is also covered in chicken wire. This project would have been even easier if i had lvl ground. But goes to show it can still be done.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wish I had thought of doing that on my coops, it is a lot easier than what I did.

I have a suggestion for you though, close those soffits up with something. Raccoons can climb on top of the run and go in through the soffit, so can just about any other critter than wants in. I know, I had raccoons try.


----------



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

Yeah im screening it in. Figure the screen will help vent smells and heat over sealing it up. Thanks for the tip


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Screen? As in window screen? That won't keep them out. Hardware cloth that is secured with an over lay of a wood frame.


----------



## riggleman (May 19, 2014)

No i meant wire mesh or chicken wire. ***** arent much of a problem i use to trap them pretty heavy n the area and my dog keeps most critters away. I did have problems with hawks before i went fully enclosed. I have a few free range cornish hens that seem to survive outside the wire. Anouther note if anyone likes this idea it can easily b converted to a small greenhouse. Just cover with plastic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One other thing I noticed, drainage. You've built on a slightly higher bit of ground so that when the rain rolls off the roof it will continue traveling down hill and not laying there saturating the ground. 

Like the greenhouse idea. I might have to think about that since I'm more or less out of chickens. Although there are a couple on this forum that having been working on getting my addiction raging again.


----------

